# Komplete kontrol s88 mk2 sustain pedal compatibility?



## Bollen (Jan 19, 2022)

Hello community, I need to replace my old crappy sustain pedal and I was looking at, ideally, getting a double one with half pedalling support. Kawai offers the F-20 double pedal which looks ideal, but I'm not sure it's supported. Alternatively there's the Roland RPU-3, but again not sure if the mk2 supports it...

Any thoughts?

Much obliged for the help!


----------



## 3CPU (Jan 19, 2022)

List of Pedals Compatible with the Komplete Kontrol keyboards


----------



## Bollen (Jan 20, 2022)

3CPU said:


> List of Pedals Compatible with the Komplete Kontrol keyboards


Thank you 3CPU, but had already seen through that. It does not answer any of my questions...


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 20, 2022)

I had to go into the controller editor section (the MIDI icon to the left of the NI icon in the upper right of the screen in Komplete Kontrol) and edit the pedal options until it worked with my footswitch. I had some generic footswitches that just refused to work. I had had them for over 20 years, so I wasn't surprised. Other pedals in my collection worked though. YMMV


----------



## Bollen (Jan 20, 2022)

HeliaVox said:


> I had to go into the controller editor section (the MIDI icon to the left of the NI icon in the upper right of the screen in Komplete Kontrol) and edit the pedal options until it worked with my footswitch. I had some generic footswitches that just refused to work. I had had them for over 20 years, so I wasn't surprised. Other pedals in my collection worked though. YMMV


Thank you HeliaVox! But I'm concerned about connectors, are they standard?


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 23, 2022)

Every foot pedal for a keyboard I have ever seen has used a 1/4" connector. They connect just like audio cables.


----------



## Bollen (Jan 23, 2022)

HeliaVox said:


> Every foot pedal for a keyboard I have ever seen has used a 1/4" connector. They connect just like audio cables.


Thanks Helia, do you know by any chance if the mk2 supports 3 pedals? I notice many of the triple pedals have only two connectors (one mono and one stereo). Presumably that means one socket can deal with two, right?


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 27, 2022)

The MKII only has (2) foot pedal inputs. In the controller section of the software you can assign them.


----------



## Bollen (Jan 31, 2022)

HeliaVox said:


> The MKII only has (2) foot pedal inputs. In the controller section of the software you can assign them.


Thanks Helia, yes I am aware of that, but I was wondering if you connect a double pedal does it recognise?

It doesn't really matter any longer, thanks to NI shitty support I ended up just getting a single pedal with continuous support.


----------



## jblongz (Mar 4, 2022)

You CAN use a double pedal with a single sustain port if your pedal has TRS plug (like VFP2/15B). The tip and ring can be assigned as separate midi cc in the editor.


----------



## Bollen (Mar 7, 2022)

jblongz said:


> You CAN use a double pedal with a single sustain port if your pedal has TRS plug (like VFP2/15B). The tip and ring can be assigned as separate midi cc in the editor.


Thanks, but too late for me. Never buying NI again...


----------

